# لدينا الأكسس بوينت الأسطورة البوليت تو إتش بى Bullet2HP



## Bullet2HP (3 يوليو 2010)

لدينا الأكسس بوينت الأسطورة البوليت تو إتش بى Bullet2HP الرصاصة بقوة 1000mw افضل واصغر اكسس بوينت + المحول الخاص به POE 15V من شركة Ubiquiti 

 

سعر خاص للجملة


----------

